

Show HN: My sideproject - The javascript is free, but the backend will cost you. - JohnTitus

Hi all,
My side project, an online image watermarking app, is ready to start showing people, so I'd appreciate your feedback.&#60;p&#62;http://www.watermarquee.com&#60;p&#62;The free version is entirely client-side javascript.  If there is a good response, I plan to develop the backend to support larger images and additional file types, as well as some other functionality.  Since the free version is completely client-side, I can easily host if on Heroku's Varnish cache, which makes this an easy/cheap MVP to try out.  Please let me know what you think.
======
jph
Great idea!

My two cents: make the homepage much easier. An example could be a big button
that says "click here to watermark your own image for free". Another example
could be less text - your goal is to have a user try it, so you don't need to
explain so much.

------
salman89
Who is your target customer here? I would assume that most digital
photographers already know how to watermark their images. Maybe you should
target to more the mom/pop/kids variety?

Looks good otherwise :)

------
andrewhillman
I like it, but change the name. marquee is not something that is easy to spell
or remember. How about markyourimg.com?

------
JohnTitus
<http://www.watermarquee.com>

------
bmelton
The idea looks good, as does the website, but on Chromium on Ubuntu 11.10, I
get the following on the homepage, which I assume isn't correct (notice the
scrollbars):

<http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/4247/selection002dq.png>

~~~
JohnTitus
Thanks, I'll take a look at that. The same thing was happening on Chrome in
Windows for awhile, but I thought I had fixed it :(

